# Half moon x veil



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey I was curious on what fry you would get from a hm x vt spawn. Would fry be all normal vt with a couple delta. Or would the fry be majority veil but with long and broad fins with a couple deltas? Reason I'm asking is I've got a red hm male and a veil female which are just sitting around doing nothing. I want to breed my other HM pair but they are young and need conditioning. I was thinking of breeding these 2 (hm x vt) to get some experience in before I breed the hm pair. 

Also does anyone have pics of adult HMVT fry?

I don't want to hear that I will get stuck with lots of fry as I am aware of this. And I do have store and buyers that I know will take some. I'm just looking for results to see if I would get nice broad veils.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I did something similar but it was hm x traditional pk which is basically a short finned vt.
Got deltas, roundtails and one that could get to sd. 
Another person I know did a hm x trad pk and got some nice transitional pk who could reach 180 but round edges.
Ill try and find a pic but just imagine vt with a few more rays and slightly better spread.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

On my female vt she has 3 rays at then end of some branching. But fin damage at the top so I cannot see half portion of the fin.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

This is her. The damage is from past breeding and it grew back oddly. But she has a huge beard and lost her opovistor. Is it possible she changed genders or just from being isolated for other bettas.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

You can see how big her beard is.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I would imagine either a VT with a halfmoon spread with long tails or a delta/super delta with longer fins then normal.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

They cannot change genders. Hmxvt is not a great cross, because vt is dominant and will produce vts with slightly better finnage in f1.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

So I would get bra with a broad base?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Excuse me?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry.auto correct. I meant to say vt with broad tail. My bad


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

HM x VT = VT, VT with broad caudal ends, DeT.

This cross is commonly done to lengthen HM's fins. But you will have to work your way through more breeding to eventually get them HM again.

Females, as far as I know, don't change gender regardless how they are kept.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Found this on a thread talking about show quality veils. Would fry end up with tails like this?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, some VT will look like that. 
Some would look more round tail (DeT), and few will be actual DeT.


----------



## norico (Jun 3, 2012)

Hmmm, it's interesting !
I have white vail tail female.　I am planning buy HM male. And I wonder how fry has long tail or not. But I don't mind if their tail is delta or vail.


----------

